# How Many Cords of Wood do you get from a Tandem load of Logs?



## GRAYSTONE (Mar 12, 2007)

I am having a debate with a few friends as to how how many cords of wood you get from a tandem truck & trailer load of logs. The range we have is from 14 to 22 full cords 4' x 8' x 4' or 128 cubic feet. Anyone out there care to give me an idea.
I am currently paying $1400.00 Can for the load. How does this compare?

I have included 2 pictures of the truck loads so you know what I am talking about.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## stipton (Mar 12, 2007)

I buy ONE truck load locally for $500 usd and told it is aprox. 18 tons. I would guess 8-10 cords. Sure looks like a lot when they unload it.


----------



## toolhawk (Mar 12, 2007)

*17 - 18 full cords on mine*

I pay $700.00 U.S for the same size load , all around but not over 8 inches in diameter oak or maple , weve done 2 loads both worked out to be 17 - 18 full cords ,This is in northern Mi.


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 12, 2007)

how long, how wide, and tall is each stack fo logs on the truck?????


----------



## bigmac (Mar 13, 2007)

yes how high , how wide, how long



your picture's graystone resized look


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 13, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> how long, how wide, and tall is each stack fo logs on the truck?????



Typically stacked 8ft. high,8ft wide and length depends on the truck. I'd say 20 ft. length on truck and pup. I figure 6-8 cords on each, but it looks like he packed it pretty tight so closer to 14-16 cords total.


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 13, 2007)

8x8x20/128

is 10 cords.

my experience is when you split it you gain some, so my guess is 12 cords. not as much as you think, and a little more length turns into a LOT more cords of wood.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 13, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> 8x8x20/128
> 
> is 10 cords.
> 
> my experience is when you split it you gain some, so my guess is 12 cords. not as much as you think, and a little more length turns into a LOT more cords of wood.



Maybe you should go back and argue about torque, hp and hydraulics and leave the wood cutting and truck loading to the pros.

Your calculation is useless since it has no way to accomodate the large pockets of space on a loaded log truck, no matter how well loaded it is.

Doing this stuff for a living is a lot different than doing it as an internet hobby.


----------



## .aspx (Mar 13, 2007)

Kind of an elitist attitude there no?


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 13, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Maybe you should go back and argue about torque, hp and hydraulics and leave the wood cutting and truck loading to the pros.
> 
> Your calculation is useless since it has no way to accomodate the large pockets of space on a loaded log truck, no matter how well loaded it is.
> 
> Doing this stuff for a living is a lot different than doing it as an internet hobby.



my experience says there is more space in a split cord of wood then there is in on any loaded log truck. yes, the gaps are bigger with full logs, but there are a LOT more gaps with split wood.

What is your experience Husky?


----------



## drmiller100 (Mar 13, 2007)

sorry, i misread. i was thinking 20 feet overall. if the truck and trailer are really each 20 feet, then double my numbers.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 13, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> my experience says there is more space in a split cord of wood then there is in on any loaded log truck. yes, the gaps are bigger with full logs, but there are a LOT more gaps with split wood.
> 
> What is your experience Husky?




Not much. I run my own logging and landclearing business. What doesn't get sold as sawlogs gets sold as cut, split and delivered firewood. I'm probably way out of my depth.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 13, 2007)

.aspx said:


> Kind of an elitist attitude there no?




No the voice of experienced repetition.


----------



## bassman (Mar 13, 2007)

from what i have WORKED with I would say there are 20 cords there .
trying to figure out how much is there in way of measuring is never going to be exact but I would listen to a guy in the business way befor some guy doing math on a calculator.
I have never liked the cord as as stacking or pileing round things is never exact but what are the options???
you cant weigh it as that will always vary so really you can only tell if you got a deal or paid too much after you burnt it all .
I also like to buy my wood already cut as i seem to make a cord of shavings by spring 

shayne


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 14, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Maybe you should go back and argue about torque, hp and hydraulics and leave the wood cutting and truck loading to the pros.
> 
> Your calculation is useless since it has no way to accomodate the large pockets of space on a loaded log truck, no matter how well loaded it is.
> 
> Doing this stuff for a living is a lot different than doing it as an internet hobby.



LOL


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 14, 2007)

bassman said:


> from what i have WORKED with I would say there are 20 cords there. shayne



:jawdrop: Are you serious?


----------



## bassman (Mar 14, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> :jawdrop: Are you serious?



maybe i am wrong .
looks like twice of what my wood guy uses to deliver me wood and he can carry 8 cords.
so around 20 is what i think.
what do i win if i am right??


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 14, 2007)

bassman said:


> maybe i am wrong .
> looks like twice of what my wood guy uses to deliver me wood and he can carry 8 cords.
> so around 20 is what i think.
> what do i win if i am right??



A calculator.

2 x 8 = 20 ???

.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 14, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> A calculator.
> 
> 2 x 8 = 20 ???
> 
> .



He's in Canada, maybe it's metric. 

 




Or he's counting on air space after splitting but that's a pretty big stretch.


----------



## bassman (Mar 14, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy and SmokinDodge I said twice of what my wood guy can carry and that was 2 x 8 but i rounded it to 20 as it looks bigger but is hard to tell by looking at the pic.
but i can see you are acting like a bunch of kids or more like your screen names so i am assuming you guys are rednecks that drink beer and are married to each others sisters ..
wood is what ya all know cuz its what puts food on the table .
oh and ben 14826 whats your deal with are you serious ???
Graystone asked a question and you never even gave an answer but seem to like busting people who did .
oil prices must have went up and now you guys are all ?????y you cant all take your tractors to work on take your tractor to work fridays??
so if you guys are so smart how much wood is there??


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 14, 2007)

bassman said:


> LarryTheCableGuy and SmokinDodge I said twice of what my wood guy can carry and that was 2 x 8 but i rounded it to 20 as it looks bigger but is hard to tell by looking at the pic.



Your absolutely right it's hard to tell by looking at the pic, damn near impossible. If there was more data presented like what size the bunks were and how high they are some one here could probably get close.



bassman said:


> but i can see you are acting like a bunch of kids or more like your screen names so i am assuming you guys are rednecks that drink beer and are married to each others sisters ..



We never got married, that is what the common law is for. But thanks for the interest.



bassman said:


> wood is what ya all know cuz its what puts food on the table ...



Not only do we know wood but we also know all kinds of other neat little things like how to capitilize letters. And how not to let some one half way across the world get under our skin.



bassman said:


> so if you guys are so smart how much wood is there??



Again there really isn't enough information to be able to figure it correctly and since you don't want to listen to some one who has done two truck loads of this type:


toolhawk said:


> I pay $700.00 U.S for the same size load , all around but not over 8 inches in diameter oak or maple , weve done 2 loads both worked out to be 17 - 18 full cords ,This is in northern Mi.



The only way you will exactly know is when Graystone gets it all split, stacked and counted.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 14, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> The only way you will exactly know is when Graystone gets it all split, stacked and counted.




Get cracking boy!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## yooper (Mar 15, 2007)

My bad... I posted 20+ before looking at the photo or reading the post...I'm just used to the Michigan trucks hawlen 20+ with pup in the back. not a little wheelbarrow like ya got there. I'd have to say thats a bit over 12 cords +or-1 cord:greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Mar 15, 2007)

*20 cords...*

My estimate by looking at the load and logs is 20 cords. Maybe looser on the truck than in a stack of cordwood, but that depends on a tight or loose stack, split or not split. Also curve/taper of the logs. Here in the wild west we have straight conifers mostly. They stack pretty tight on trucks. 

If the trailers are both 8x8x20? A cord is 8x4x4. 2 cords is 8x8x4. 10 cords is 8x8x20. So 10 cords per trailer. 2 trailers, 20 cords, rough order seat of the pants looking at a photo on the internet estimation .


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey guys I'm thinking 14 and a bit so 15. I purchase a minimum of 2 loads a year like that and would assume from the pictures that truck is whats called a 5 pulp cord load. Now also looking at the picture the stakes on the trailer are the same height as the truck so again another 5 pulp cords.5 pulp cords with all 16" ++ diameter logs, nothing crooked or hollow should give you close to 8 cords. I see some smaller diameter wood and a few twisted ones on the trailer so you will lose some volume.I also notice all the logs are cut probably close to 17 feet (200")with the exception of the first two courses on the truck and a few shorter sticks on the trailer.
The loads I purchase have a pup trailer with the bunk stakes 18" higher then the truck and it usually can be stretched into 16 cubic cords.I cut 16 inches long and make a pile 24 feet long and 4' high.
That is good looking wood though,I see lots of hard maple with a stick or two of beech,cherry and red oak. BTW I also pay $1800 for a load.Enjoy the fruits of your labour and let us know the final tally.


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Mar 20, 2007)

*10 Cords and still going.*

Just wanted to let you all know that as of today I have cut up 10 cords of wood from my last Tandem load of logs. I still have quite a bit left to cut up so I will keep you posted.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 21, 2007)

bassman said:


> oh and ben 14826 whats your deal with are you serious ???
> Graystone asked a question and you never even gave an answer but seem to like busting people who did .



Maybe you need to ease up a bit man? I wan't busting on anyone. Sorry if you took it that way. I said are you serious because I thought you were joking. Obviously not. And as for my answer I would have said 12-14. Have a good now.


----------



## bassman (Mar 21, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> Maybe you need to ease up a bit man? I wan't busting on anyone. Sorry if you took it that way. I said are you serious because I thought you were joking. Obviously not. And as for my answer I would have said 12-14. Have a good now.



no problem.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 28, 2007)

GRAYSTONE said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that as of today I have cut up 10 cords of wood from my last Tandem load of logs. I still have quite a bit left to cut up so I will keep you posted.
> Thanks
> Andrew


Hi Graystone,what are you classifing as a cord??


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Mar 28, 2007)

*Classification of a Cord*

I am calling a cord of wood as follows - 8 feet long 4 feet wide and 4 feet high. 128 cubic feet. About 80 cubic feet of solid wood.
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## windthrown (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Accord...*



GRAYSTONE said:


> I am calling a cord of wood as follows - 8 feet long 4 feet wide and 4 feet high. 128 cubic feet. About 80 cubic feet of solid wood.
> Thanks,
> Andrew



That is what a cord of firewood is defined as in this state. A real cord. Imagine that!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 29, 2007)

GRAYSTONE said:


> I am calling a cord of wood as follows - 8 feet long 4 feet wide and 4 feet high. 128 cubic feet. About 80 cubic feet of solid wood.
> Thanks,
> Andrew


 You know your business and yes very refreshing.Well done.


----------



## bassman (May 8, 2007)

so ????
how many.


----------



## A100HVA (May 8, 2007)

my supplier is allways on the 11 cord mark


----------

